# 10/11 Burton Grail Issue- Taking in Snow in Air Pocket



## SoCalBurton (Sep 28, 2009)

I need your guys advice!

This has happend twice now.

I bought Burton Grails. They have an air pocket that takes up more than half the bottom of the boot sole. When I got home to clean them up, I could see condensation and little water specs in the right boot. I squeezed it and water bubbled out at the other end, with a little hissing noise. I took them to the Burton Flagship store where I got them and they took them back no problem. I got another pair of the same exact boot because these are comfy as heck. No complaints. They fit well, and feet feel good all day.

So I rode yesterday with my new pair of Grail, and they did the same thing, only both boots do it now. WTF!

Is this a characteristic of this boot? Does anyone else have these and have noticed this? I don't want to go to the store yet to complain until I hear some feedback from you peeps.

I can't a believe a $300 boot would do this once, but yet twice to the same person, whats up?!

I only weight 150 lbs, Im not like some huge guy that can pop these air systems that easily? I didnt notice any performance issues all day, so I dont know that the issue poses a threat, and didnt notice it affecting my riding. So.....


----------



## Flat4Wagon (Jan 23, 2011)

I have the same boots this year and haven't had any issues with the air pockets. 

I love them, they are so comfortable.


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

We sell a decent amount of Grails at our stores and I have never seen this. That being said, it is no surprise that there could be a bad run of boots out there. Air pockets need to be filled with air which means there is a seam and seams can fail. I would assume that since you went back to the same store you got another boot that has the same defect because they (flagship store) probably received multiple pair of the same size/color boot at the beginning of the season (these boots were probably shipped out of the same original production batch from Burton). I would try one of two things:

1. Go back to the flagship store and get the boots warrantied (from Burton) rather than swapping them out. This will increase your chance of no getting another dud.
2. Go to another shop that has you size and see if they will swap them out for you. They will warranty your boot and take the credit/warranty replacement from Burton.

Sorry to hear about your boots. I hope you get it worked out.


----------



## SoCalBurton (Sep 28, 2009)

Update. The flagship store didnt really want to deal with me and the same issue again, and wanted me to contact Burton. i did. I have a claim number and they want me to send them in. They check them out within 48 hours and send out a new pair. I suppose thats what I'll do, I'm bummed though becuase Im in Cali and they are in Vermont that may be a week and half without boots and no riding.

I have to pay for the shipment to Burton and they pay for it back to me. This is annoying to me because I just spent $300 on the boots and I basically have to shell out more money for shipping for a new pair when I shouldnt have to. Oh well.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Sounds like a bad run, like jgsqueak said.

Call Burton Rider Services at (800) 881-3138. Make sure they have your boot in stock first, you might be SOL if they don't have the same size in stock.

Call now, see if they have the boot and talk to them about it. Burton stock is pretty low so if you have a common size (say 9.5-11) you might be SOL until they get a restock or get the 2012s in. If the problem is really unnerving and you can deal with a week and a half w/o boots, then do it immediately. What I would personally do is rock the boots for the remainder of the season and then send them in at the end of the season. Your warranty's good for a year, so there's not a huge rush unless you feel the problem impedes your riding. You might get the 2012 Grails in return if they run out of stock on the 2011s. If you really want whatever colorway you got, I'd probably do it now (although even then there's still no guarantee). Just called Burton and see what your options are.


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

SoCalBurton said:


> Update. The flagship store didnt really want to deal with me and the same issue again, and wanted me to contact Burton. i did. I have a claim number and they want me to send them in. They check them out within 48 hours and send out a new pair. I suppose thats what I'll do, I'm bummed though becuase Im in Cali and they are in Vermont that may be a week and half without boots and no riding.
> 
> I have to pay for the shipment to Burton and they pay for it back to me. This is annoying to me because I just spent $300 on the boots and I basically have to shell out more money for shipping for a new pair when I shouldnt have to. Oh well.
> 
> Thanks for listening.


The shipping is standard procedure for the industry, it's just the way it is. Sucks that you will be out a boot for a week and change...if you expedite the boots to them, they will send them back the same way (2nd Day etc.) Just a thought.


----------



## tahoe420 (Oct 29, 2009)

ive got last years grails and i havent noticed snow getting in there........probably because i honestly wouldn't even think of looking, i mean i don't shine them clean at the end of every day. for me they were great boots right up until a couple weeks past when my warranty ended and now they've been a hassle. the bottom of my feet have been getting like these red bruises on them from them being so tight on the foot part but above my ankles haven't been getting tight at all. its kind of weird to explain but they used to have even pressure everywhere with the inner drawstring system but now the foot is getting ultra tight and my ankle and shins not enough. i just put up with it though, even if they were under warranty i wouldn't send them back. to go from riding everyday to a week and a half of riding in my old stretched out boots wouldn't be worth it


----------

